# Art/Object Issues > Space Preparation >  Covering workspace

## Alice in Museumland

I am looking for suggestions for material to use for covering the table where we will be placing objects while cataloging them. I was looking at Tyvek, but wondering if something else would be better?

Thanks!

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

I have had good success with Tyvek. Unlike blankets it will not snag objects, it can be washed and it isn't that costly. It does lack a cushioning function though. Too much cushion can actually de-stabilize objects that have a vertical orientation but having some is desirable I think. The best solution I have come up with is to use the Tyvek for the contact material and put a layer of thin polyethylene foam underneath it. 
Ash

----------

